# Oklahoma Joe bronco pro



## Stanand23 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey all,

I am looking into getting an Oklahoma Joe bronco pro. I was wondering if anyone had any information on when they will actually be available or ready to start shipping? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kruizer (Jul 13, 2019)

Best way to answer that question is call OKJ customer service.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 13, 2019)

I thought the small version looked kinda cool and the price was good. However, the $700 price tag plus shipping seems a little steep. I bought a Hunsaker with a hanging rack for $850 and free shipping. Given the option I would still get the Hunsaker over this cooker.


----------



## Stanand23 (Jul 13, 2019)

I called customer service and they told me that they didn’t know a date all they could tell me was it would be July and I called today so.... I was just wondering if anyone had gotten anything different. I like the pro because of the orange one they have. I like the design of it and the size but mostly because of the color. I know kind of crazy to like it for the color.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 13, 2019)

I'd still go with the Hunsaker due to the stainless steel parts. Although it isn't on their website you can choose Hemi orange. Chevy orange, or any of these high temp engine paints.

https://www.eastwood.com/paints/hi-temp-engine-paints/engine-paints.html


----------



## Stanand23 (Jul 15, 2019)

I just don’t think painting a smoker that I just spent hundreds of dollars on is a good idea. That smoker you suggested just looks a little high for what it is.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 15, 2019)

Stanand23 said:


> I just don’t think painting a smoker that I just spent hundreds of dollars on is a good idea. That smoker you suggested just looks a little high for what it is.


It would come painted in whichever color you choose, you wouldn't be painting it. I understand the price issue, but it is only $100 more than the Bronco Pro. The parts are stainless steel and the firebasket is heavy duty. I would certainly expect it to last longer than an OKJ. For $300 or less I would probably get the original bronco or PBC, but once you start talking $700 I would be looking at a Hunsaker or a Gateway.


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 16, 2019)

Stanand23 said:


> I just don’t think painting a smoker that I just spent hundreds of dollars on is a good idea. That smoker you suggested just looks a little high for what it is.



You get to pick the color when you order the smoker. I'd definitely go with the Hunsaker over the OK Joe. Vortex plate alone is worth the price difference and you can have whatever color you want. The paint on the Hunsaker will probably last longer than the OKJ Bronco too.


----------



## Stanand23 (Jul 16, 2019)

I understand your points. I just don’t know that I like the look of 55 gal drum. I just think the bronco pro looks so much more clean and not as thrown together. What is your opinions on why the bronco pro isn’t a good smoker?


----------



## JWFokker (Jul 16, 2019)

It's not going to be very well made. Thin metal, gaps that need to be sealed. It's a poor value given the competition too. Gateway and Hunsaker are better quality cookers. Weber Smokey Mountain is also a good option for considerably less. But Hunsaker does custom colors and has the vortex plate.


----------



## Stanand23 (Jul 16, 2019)

What is the size of the charcoal basket for the hunsaker?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 16, 2019)

Stanand23 said:


> I understand your points. I just don’t know that I like the look of 55 gal drum. I just think the bronco pro looks so much more clean and not as thrown together. What is your opinions on why the bronco pro isn’t a good smoker?


It is clear that looks are important to you and you are partial to the OKJ. The Bronco Pro hasn't been released yet so it can't be called a bad smoker. However, it is a mass produced product and the other smokers from OKJ often require mods to make them operate at their higher potential. 

I disagree on the Hunsaker looking "thrown together", but that is subjective. For extra cash you can get Mark Hunsaker to do a custom paint job for you. If you choose to do so you will likely talk to him directly since he would be making your smoker. I doubt you would actually be able to speak to Oklahoma Joe. 

If you like the looks of the OKJ that much then you should go for it. I just wanted to let you know that, in my opinion, there are better options if you are going to spend that much money. Here is a video of a design flaw that the original OKJ drums shipped with.


----------



## hinds90 (Aug 3, 2019)

I have the regular OKJ bronco and love it. The intake tube is a minor issue for me. I still have the old design with the gap and it holds temp just fine (if the pro is shipping like this then someone needs to be fired at OKJ). OKJ should've and should put some type of gasket where the 2 barrel sections attach to prevent leaks down the side of the drum but from what I understand the hunsaker leaks through its intake hole underneath the drum also.

All in all I think the pro and hunsaker are overpriced but both are quality smokers so I guess it really could come down how much you like the look of either smoker.


----------



## Stanand23 (Aug 3, 2019)

So I ended up going with the okj pro and love it! I did two butts yesterday, one was about 8 pounds and the other about 10. The only problem I have is a tiny bit of leaking out of the part that comes together. I have some sealer that I’m going to use for that. Also I have a leak in the intake tube where I sprayed down the smoker with oil and it cooled off and leaked out. To fix that I think I’m just going to put a pan to catch anything. 

For the cook though it kept temps perfect for the entire cook. The small butt took about 10 hours and the larger one took about 14 hours. They both turned out perfectly! The smoker had some lump charcoal left over after all said and done. I have to give this smoker a thumbs up so far!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 4, 2019)

Congrats, I hope it serves you well. Walmart has started marking down the smaller version. They are already down to $185 in my area.

https://brickseek.com/p/oklahoma-joe-s-bronco-drum-smoker/6732282


----------



## Stanand23 (Aug 4, 2019)

I do agree that these smokers are pricey but this is my first smoker and I was ready to get started and I am glad I pulled the trigger because this thing is great and I wouldn’t be hesitant to buy the smaller one if I didn’t want to spend the money on the larger one.


----------

